# Pola Signal Tower Missing Parts



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I just started assembling this building and I found out that one of the wall parts is missing.

Does anyone know hoe I can get a replacement part?

John


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Perhaps try contact Faller, the manufactor that took over Pola? Use the contact link on the site: http://www.faller.de (english language versio available). 
I believe Faller has a reasonably service for missing parts (at least here in Europe). Or otherwise perhaps they can help you to get in contact with a US distributer who can supply spares. 

Good luck!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John- 

Faller owns Pola now. 

You do not state which kit it is, if it is of the Faller era or not (1990s on), or US outline (discontinued) 

You can contact Faller here: 

http://www.faller.de/App/WebObjects/XSeMIPS.woa/cms/page/pid.14.18.40.49/lg.de/ecm.p/Spare-parts.html 

They kit number, cast part number, description and color.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it is the 1813 Signal Tower kit, an American building.

Anyway, I found an extra wall section in the kit so I may be able to modify it to take the place of the missing wall section.

I need a wall section with a door opening. I have five with window openings so I might just be able to cut one of the window walls to fit the door.

I hate to do it since these are relatively expensive kits.

I figured I would have to write a letter to Germany to get a replacement part. 

Hope they understand English better than I understand German. There was no English instructions in the box. 

The Instruction sheet is just an exploded picture with a list of what parts and how many of each should be present.

Thanks for the information. If my wall modification does not turn out, then I will pursue other opetions.

John


----------

